# Woking Nuffield Part 12



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home for lots more chatter

   

Love Emilyxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i will get a blood test done asap then.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

everyone

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Bendy-yeah get it done asap, as cheesy said that all have to be done within the last 12 mths


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have my smear, HIV, HEP B and C and my chlamidia is next week so its just my rubella to get ...

Thats it isnt it, i havent read the info wrong

Bendy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I had to have a FSH & LH test aswell

thinks thats it

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh yea!! I forgot about those, i have just had them done!
Thanks.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i had to have oestrodial as well (spelling) Bendy call the clinic to be on the safe side  also if you didnt get the tests done at Woking you will need proof i.e letters to confirm results etc..


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've still got to collect my results from the drs... oops


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have had some sent on .......its a night mare. Next time round  i will just get it all done at Woing, so much easier!

xx


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Wildcat - I am in Farnham, about 30 mins from Woking (1 hour in rush hour!) are you in Surrey too??

Alisha (I think??) I had 4 months of weekly acupuncture last year (it worked but I miscarried & Mr C said DH & my conditions, and ages, should mean we should have ivf anyway).  Mostly it doesn't hurt but every now & again you get one that twinges - they are the ones that apparently you get real benefit from !!  It was really good though & definately made me feel loads better (less tense, better sleep, better mood)

Bendybird - I forgot one of my tests (Chlamydia) & they said that so long as I got it before stimms started it would be OK (I faxed through in secret from work!).  However, this was a bit stressful when I realised I had forgotten so I would recommend you check too!

Florrie
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Florrie - Im not far from you, i live in fleet, Im having ccupuncture in Farnham at the Wsst street Clinic....whrer are you having it done?

B.xx[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 16:15I do need to get a new rubella, i have called GP and can have it done next week whn i go for my chlamidia (sp)

Then im ready to rock and roll!

omg..i didnt update you all on the whole sticking things up her bum story....

i asked her.... felt i had to for some reason. I couldnt work with her untill i knew what kind of things. She spoke about it like it was the most normal thing in the world and at one point i had to say not alot of my friends do that!! This may offend some people and im not meaning to be rude or dirty.....  

She said that he enjoys using a vibrator up there.... ok fair enough we all have strange things we like to do BUT this was a killer.....O~M~G   he puts a strap on and uses that!!! Why? Why would he.... She did say shes not too keen on this one!! I asked her if he evers puts his own one there and she said no, only the strap  me and the other girl wer in fits of laughter when she went on lunch!

And he has tried lots of other things like a polish can.... weirdo  

What strange strange people 
BB.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy you make me laugh you have lifted my bad mood cheers honey 

What did you say


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well.........  i didn't know what to say.  I felt very boring in the sack when she asked me my strangest thing was that we do!  My mate just smiled like a wally at me and didn't help at all.  I decided not to go down that road so instead i said that he may have some gay issues that he needs to address, which made me laugh uncontrollably!  Oh how i laughed......

This weirdo looks after children     ;

B.x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy do you live in Fleet?! So do I


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Elvetham Heath !


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what the hell is a polish can and as for a strap on, is he definately a male


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

lol  you now the can polish comes in.....like Mr sheen?  lol

Ohh i still find it so dam funny


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

cool - I live on the outskirts of the blue triangle, near the train station


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh POLISH I thought you meant the country POLAND  

What a nutter!!! and how can she fit in a polish can........... dear god


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Mr Sheen !!!

bendybird - I get acu from lovely lady called Josie who works at Moor Park House - near Waverley Abbey onthe way from Farnham to Elstead.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he Polish can think cheesy thought the country   

How embarrasing...maybe she is winding you up or wants to make out she is mrs superstud 

Oh girls you can all meet for a glass of milk or water


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

is this lady a work mate of yours Bendy? (sorry I missed the beginning)

hmm I suddenly feel very...conservative in my choice of topics with my colleagues


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

funniest thing I ever heard was a work party years ago and each person was asked what was their favourite pass time and one girl was so legless she came out with the following infront of the regional directors

"I like taking it up the pooper"


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm in Ash Vale (between farnborough & guildford) - we really need a woking girls night out seeing as how we are all soooooo close.

I'm so not listening the the polish can stories


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - Due to my other line of work (adult photographer) I'm quite broadminded these days - so I can say with some confidence that the strap on vibrator would have been for DP (Double penetration!) so she gets it in both places at the same time! Not my cup of tea, but I hear some people like that    - OK so the polish can is somewhat weird! I'm now wondering did he squirt it at the same time !      - was she all shiny after?

I am also in Fleet - so there seems to be a few of us that are really close - Farnham is just 5 or 6 miles as is Ash Vale - perhaps a get together should be planned - anyone else is welcome of course if you want to travel out this way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i will meet up....but can everyone make Woking or Guildford


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Woking or Guildford is OK for me - although we'd have to come up with a suitable place - Nibbles and Bendy - perhaps we could travel there together as we are all in Fleet! (I'm not far from the High street at the Oatsheef end btw)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah thats cool with me...cheesy and jay jay, and everyone else are you all up for it


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Elvetham Heath eh Bendy that's quite posh!!!! my husbands mate lives there with his wife in a town house.

How funny the can of polish and I P*ss*ed myself when I read..... I like it up the pooper how funny is that     

Yeah up for meeting would be great to meet you all. 

JJ. x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I can make woking and guildford (though I work in reading so it can't be too early)


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm up for it, just name the place and time...perhaps we should have a picnic?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

You B***ers you start chatting once Im back at work and cant get to a PC, does one assume that you use FF during working hours!! tut tut!! its taken me donks to read that lot!! 

This 2ww lark is real tough, Im up and down so much, one min im rubbing my tum in a very protective mumsie manner and the next im sobbing cos my jugs are killing and Im sure its not worked, why oh why are the only symptoms you get so similar to AF's arrival. 

I have majour zit outbreak on my chin too NICE.

You have been talkng about some weird stuff, I have to say the polish thing made me smile! 
Off to shower and watch BB now, slaters xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Gill

  yeah i must admit everyone has been on today, the last few weeks were quiet  
When do you test?? good luck im hoping you get your bfp   

When is good with everyone else, i dont mind meeting later give me a chance to do my jabs, get in the showere etc etc..Bendy are you up for meeting i know you were scared before, cant wait to meet you in the flesh, as i think we could all do with a good  
How about one day next week?? or is that too soon, im just thinking as in a couple of weeks (hopefully) myself and wildcat will be having e/c 

Kate-Good luck for tomorrow, and you'll be collecting your drugs..if your anything like me i kept getting them all out and wishing i could start straight away  

Thanks to everyone today everything is all sorted with d/f thanks you lot your all great  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Love to meet up!!

B.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a starbucks in Guildford that is open later?  (they dont have one yet in woking) I know we could all meet in a pub but that puts drinking and smoking right in our path, so a coffee shop might be better (at least they serve decaf latte - does that count as part of our daily milk?!!!!) - I'm OK with a pub though if you don't want to do coffee  -  Weeknights are good for me, we need to get a vote going!!!!

So - all in favour of:

Coffee Shop or Bar/pub
Weekend or weeknight (please not this saturday morning as I have a client!) 
Woking or Guildford


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Wildcat - adult photographer eh   Must be interesting 

Missed BB again last night, slept 12 hours and I am falling asleep at work, I am sooooooooooo tired  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

mornin all

How about cafe rouge in guildford?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Beaker-Cafe rouge is good can have a lovely meal, cant stop eating at the moment  

Cheesy-Are you going to come to the meet, it would be lovely to see you and baby cheesy   

Going out now to a couple of clients be back around 2ish so speak to you all later, let me know a time and date, and like beaker said not too early as i have my jabs to do  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Emma

as I car share and partner works shifts at Mars depends on the day you chose to be honest plus I have loads of appts atm with vicar, venue, flower lady, dress shop etc.. cant believe its 8 weeks till I get married   

I will certainly try my best tho, would be lovely to see you all  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ps why am i a vip  have you seen above henry's pic the coloured stars  havent seen those before   what have i done  

Ohhhhh cheesy


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well its better than Charter RIP


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you've gone up in the world or talk too much    

only kidding  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its cos you talk so much emma  

Naughty Tony - Charter RIP indeed *slap*

How about Cafe Rouge Guildford, Weds 28th (week on Wednesday) at 7pm?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I would love to meet up with you guys but I have E/C on Friday and then transfer on Monday so I will be taking things easy at home next week. So maybe next time.

Bendy - You make me smile. Your stories are so funny  

Busy at work today, but will try and pop on later.

Jules xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't do that day either, have ET that day....[br]

Posted on: 20/06/06, 12:32well, hopefully that is


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very quiet today  

So bored at work, falling asleep  


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beaker - cafe rouge - weds 28th at 7pm sounds great to me - do you have to take your menopur injections at the same time of day as the bureselin? I take mine at 8pm, so as long as I can do it there somewhere - no problem!  DH will have to get himself home from the station that night


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

hellooooooooo, had my 7 week and 6 day scab today I was absoultley pooping myself as this is the time it all went wrong last time well it was fantastic I saw it's little head body and arms and legs and a heart beat obviously... it measures 17.8mm which is really good so I was told, I know have been discharged from the clinic and I have my 1st midwife app tomorrow afternoon. I am sooooo happy and although I still have a long way to go I'm sure everything will be just fine.

Cheesy what was the size of your little bubba??

Be back later just wanted to let you know how I got on.

Lots of Love.

JJ. x[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 13:21Oooppps just read my post back should have said SCAN not SCAB............


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay brilliant news     

Mine was 5.4mm at 6 weeks and 2.5cm (25mm) at 8 weeks and 5 days, so for where you are sounds spot on girl  

Sooooooooooooooo pleased for you, smashing news    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jay Jay that is great news - 17.8mm - seems so tiny, I bet your heart almost stopped when you saw it. I long for that moment.  Congratulations and I'm thrilled to hear that all is well.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma i love the coloured stars!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Excellent news jay jay! 

Wildcat I'm all over the place with doing my jabs so far. Anywhere between 6-9pm is normal for me. (I did ask and the nurse said its ok - its more to get into a routine than anything else)  It one of the joys of traveling....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Tony_  R.i.p thats not very nice is it!!!  what is it for!!! 

Girls-Can we make it 7.30 i have to come from Ewell and the traffic getting onto the A3 can be murder!!!

Jay-Fantastic news, now you can hopefully relax as little [br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 14:09Where is everyone  one minute its busy the next quiet


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Im here


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice stars emma! Anytime on most days is OK for me to meet at the moment - sorry you can't make that day Nibbles - we could do a mini meet in Fleet too if you wanted on a different day?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Jay Jay,

Fabulous news, so pleased that everything is well. 

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh nibbles   we can do it another day mate 

Hi ya wildcat how is the a/f


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Emma - AF is OK, seems a little heavier than normal, but after everyone else I was expecting this!  Had some nasty cramps and bach ache all day yesterday - much better today.

How are you today - are you getting ready for that scan tomorrow?  I'm there at 11.20am


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh poor you  

Dont worry hopefully it will be your last a/f for a year  

Yeah mines at 2.40 bit nervous in case im not shut down or have a bloody cyst  knowing my luck,
Booked my acup appts with Beth, and e/t day too   thanks for sending me her number


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OOO cool, I'm meeting Beth tomorrow morning for my first acupuncture session - I'm having it before the scan as she said it will help relax me - sounds good to me!!  

Yes I'm hoping this will be the last A/F for a year - wouldn't that be a luxury!!!

I'm also getting nervous, but I' know i've been doing the jabs right, so I can't think why we wouldn't be ready to move onto the next stage! I'm so excited, this last 2 weeks have flown by.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you think so..i think its taken ages


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma & Wildcat, loadsa luck for the baselines tomorrow, let us know    

Night ladies, love
cheesyb
xx

off to watch last 2 days of BB whilst hubby 2be is down the pub watching footy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night cheesy-Sorry your having to be in by yourself, have a nice takeaway,bath and bb in bed with a nice cup of tea!!!   

What more could u want  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmmmmm sounds good to me!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys wow missed you for 24 hours and loads of pages and even a new board - you do all talk  

Well I have now had my implications meeting and we have signed to have only 1 put back and freeze the rest, on the basis that if it doesnt work this time we have 2 put back next, I start DR on the 30th June with Baseline scan booked for the 14th July and then progress scans on 21st,24th,26th and 28th with ec on 31st and et on 2nd august and test date of the 16th Aug, I am on   tonight now, so lets hope we win the footy too.  

Have a good night all and I will try and catch up fully tomorrow, just wanted to let you know I have all systems go.

Ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma you are nothing like i thought you would be lol!

B.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oops sorry didnt notice your pic, Emma, I think you and your DH look lovely, I think it nice to have a strong man to look after you, hope you have made up now....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Glad everything went well today   not long now honey  

Oh bendy what do you mean


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think you are bother very lovely too...i didnt mean that you were minging!  It was a wow you are lovely comment   

BB.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah we made up last night sooooo glad i was soo   yesterday[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 18:38What did you think i looked like..some old granny lol  
He will bloody kill me if he see's it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No not an old granny! LOL

Thought you would be a blondie LOL not sure why tho ?!

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Because i probably act it   

How was your day today?? how was your mate with the polish..she might be a dab hand around the house with the old cleaning   

You watching the footie...i will till bb comes on more interesting


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My day was ok- the girl with the dodgy bum was very quite.  i didnt really talk to her!

will watch the footie but like you, only untill big brother and I'll swith over.  Not really keen on the footie so i might go to the gym.... only might tho!  

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah that means you wont be  

i must admit that did make me laugh the girl with the dodgy bum 

Anyway going to go and put the dinner on im starving eastenders on in 15 mins too

Catch you later
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nice piccy Emma - much better than mine!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Whats wrong with yours i like it  

Im not sure on my one may change it cant decide  d/f will go mad if he finds out


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i need to get a piccy!

B.x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice to see what you look like Emma it's so weird you get a picture in your mind and you are not what I thought you would look like you look lovely, how do you put a pic on  we should all do one so we all know what each other looks like.  Just read that back and it sound horrible as if I was thinking you was a bit of a dog.... don't mean that either Oh you know what I mean.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh dear.. blame it on the preg hormones Jay Jay


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you. i have just left Hammersmith fertility clinic and am going to Mr Riddle at Woking in November. I can't say I am excited or anything because after three failures, I've kin of had enough, but my husband is keen to give Woking a try. 

As it stands at the moment, my last consulatant thinks i have a hydrosalpinx. We fell out because I disputed the diagnosis. To cut a long story short, my tubes and utuerus were given the all clear before any IVF attempts via ultra sound and a HYCOSY. After 2 failures, I had a HSG which was inconclusive with regard to the tubes. He said fluid was coming out of the tubes, but that it "wasn't convining". I pressed to have the test re done before my last attempt and he said it was unneccesary. Anyway, after the final attempt he said it must be a hydrosalpinx, that the tube must be blocked. I said that if it was the blockage had occurred following treatment at HAmmersmith, he took issue with this and we parted company. It wasn't the way I wanted to leave Hammersmith, but at the end of the day if there is damage it has only happened since treatment at his hospital, and I doubt whether the HSG was performed properly. My cervix narrows a bit, so there is question whether there was enough force behind the fluid to show up on the HSG. I did say that if there is a blockage, where would the die go, he said it would come back out the vagina, when i said it didn't he had nothing to say.

So that's where I am now. Waiting to have another HYCOSY before I see Mr Riddle and waiting for that.

Sorry for the very selfish post, I'm not that selfish usually. I will read back over the last posts and catch up on everyones stories. I'm interested to know what you all think of Woking and if you are happy with the treatment there.

looking forward to talking to you

Sho xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah bendy put a pic on..jay jay go to your profile the on the left you go to edit then browse for a pic then change   sorry im not explaining myself well am i 

Everyone has to put a pic on its the law   

Sho-welcome, as you probably know woking has the 2nd best stats in the uk and in the last few weeks have had 5 out of 6 bfps so that says it all, the waiting list is long for woking but its because of there success and to be honest all the ladies and cons are fantastic i would highly recommend
Good luck 
all the girls are lovely on this thread too  
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You sweet talker you Emma 
Good luck for your scan today 

Welcome Sho - I had an inconclusive HyCoSy followed immediately by a more conclusive HSG. I've got one blocked tube but Mr Riddle doesn't think that is a major problem for going ahead with IVF (I'm now in week 2 of D/R).

Well I slept like a baby last night. Still no sign of the old witch (was due sunday/monday). What happens if I don't bleed before my baseline scan on Monday?

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all, well I am still excited as I was last night and I can't wait until the 30th however I feel sick everytime I see my bag of needles etc.  I am on 0.5ml of burslin is that the same as you guys?

Hi Sho, glad you have joined us this is a reallu good thread and everyone seems to keep coming out with positive results which is good, so good luck with your appointment keep us posted of how you get on.

Good Luck today Emma with your appointment, hope everything goes well, can't wait to hear how you get on.

How to everyone else

KTx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning chatterboxes!

It day 7 of my 2ww 1/2 way there now! its seems never-ending, Im trying not to read into every little twinge but its soooo hard! Sometimes I actually forget for a couple of hours too which is quite pleasant, did anyone else find that the tummy ache and AF's arrival feeling started later on in the day 

I carry my Patient info sheet from woking around with me and then when I begin to freak out I flick to the follow up section which says you may feel abdominal discomfort etc just to calm and reassure my soppy old self.

I have a day off today so its off to get my barnet done a spot of shopping and then home to watch BB live and read my book for me!!    

Hope you all have a good day! 
Gill xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Emma, you look different from what I thought aswell, same as, blonde   How wrong can you be   Photo is lovely hun   Good luck for the scan today  

Wildcat - good luck for the baseline today  

KTX - So pleased things went well for you and you are excited to start, wishing you bags of luck honey  

Welcome Sho, sorry to hear what you have gone through so far, but Woking is great and the support here is second to none  

Gill - half way there love, its a nightmare isint it   Enjoy your day off  

Bendy - did you make the gym  

Hello to Beaker, Jay Jay, Nibbles, Jules and all you other super ladies  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Wildcat-Good luck for your scan this morning  

Kate-Not long now and you'll soon be jabbing and feeling    yes your on the same dose as me and i think a lot of the other girls

Beaker-mine was 4 days late and wildcats was 5 here is a dance              
 

Gill-All twinges ae apparently a good sign so dont worry  

Hi to cheesy-Blonde   is it cause im


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning All  

I've been away for a week and don't have time to catch up with the millions of posts   ... But just wondered if anyone has the email address for Caroline at the Nuffield? If so could they PM it to me please?

Good luck to all the Woking Ladies      

Cecilie x

PS - Emma - love the new pic. What a glamourous couple you and DF make!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wow Cecilie - I can't believe you are 32 weeks! ^shocked^
Where has the time gone.

Still not AF for me. Thanks for the dance  I have PMT to kill for (and poor DH nearly did get killed last night!)

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies.

Emma and wildcat good luck for today  

Beaker heres another little dance for you                    

KTx not long now for you at all! Roll on the 30th  

Me and dp had a huge argument in bed last night. Actually we didn't really argue but we spoke about some things and they just weren't what i thought he was feeling.  He has gone to work, no kiss no nothing. Men!!!!  

Anyways I'm not going to get down about it ....hes a **** and thats all there is to say!

Had acupuncture yesterday, and she said for me to cut down on dairy?

Hi to everyone!

Bendy.x[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 12:20Ohh.......i dint get to the gym, went out on my bike instead!!

LOL


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

I know that we would do anything to help our chances of treatment being successful, but would you try Clown Therapy?? I kid you not!! D/H sent the the link to the following article this morning on the BBC health news and I just had to share it with you. "Sending in the clowns can significantly increase the chances that fertility treatment will be a success, Israeli researchers have found." Have a look at the article on this link. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5099188.stm. So remember at the time of E/T that laughter really is the best medicine.

Will write more later. Waiting for a call from the Clinic to confirm if we are going ahead for E/C on Friday or if pushing back to Monday depending on what my Eastrogen level shows.

Jules xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Right, deep breath.....and join in...

Hello Woking girlies!    Room for another?

We are currently on the loooong waiting list for Woking and our first meeting is 13th Sept.

A quick 'me' summary: 28, part time florist, live in Carshalton - moving to Sutton soon (new bedroom new hope?!  ), both having accupuncture, gone organic as much as we can manage, hubby cut out alcohol completely and taking a multitude of pills.  Our prob is morphology.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and picking your brains on the inside track at this clinic!

MrsG xxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ladies

sorry no time for personals - you'll soon understand why!

I woke up this morning and the fridge/freezer had stopped working sometime during the night. Everything was ruined and there was a big pool of water on the floor. And we'd just done a huge food shop! Anyway, I rang Whirlpool but they can't come out until Friday  

Then off to Nuffield for a scan and had to wait nearly an hour for my appt. Towards the end my phone rang and it was the bathroom delivery people who were standing outside my house, ****** off that I wasn't there, even though I had arranged delivery for the afternoon! So I had to re-arrange all that - not easy as the installer was due at 11am and sort of expected all the stuff to be there.. - but it got sorted in the end. 

Got in to work about 3hrs late and almost immediately the phone rang. Bathroom fitter had found wet AND dry rot under the tray and not just in the floor... it's everywhere. Now we knew there was a bit of rot because the previous owners installed the ensuite and did a crappy job of it so we haven't really used it. But we had a damp specialist to look at it earlier this year and he assured us it was nothing to worry about. Eh - he was a bit wrong?! So now the renovations are on hold until we got this rot thing sorted out which could take a few weeks. On Friday the bedroom fitters arrive with all the stuff for the bedroom and they start work on Monday (day of EC...) and the ensuite was supposed to be finished by then.

On top of it all, it's quarter end at work and soooooo busy - and as I'm not gonna be there next week due to EC and ET I'll have to get things done this week.
Oh and I forgot, one of my horses is lame and needs to be investigated by the vet - when am I going to have time to do that!

Everything's going wrong, it'll certainly be a miracle if this tx works.................


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome MrsG95  of course there's room for another !! The ladies here are fantastic and will offer support and give you advice whenever you need it.......I will help too, whenever I can 

The waiting list at Woking are SOOOO long as its such a busy clinic and very successful. I too was meant to have my initial consultion in October but i was lucky to get into a slot in June/July. I called them all the time and asked about cancelleations and new clinics that were being set up and i was so lucky that i got June. September will give you lots of time to get all your bloods, tests your and body ready for when you begin!

Jues, I'll have a read of that artical. Hope you get your call soon!!

Bendybird.xx

[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 13:04Nibbles you'll have the perfect ending to a stressful few weeks ...stay stong!

Bendybird.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles so sorry to hear you are having a day from hell, at least it is before EC rather than after...... get all the crap out of the way first then you will be fine, need to get your other half to dress up as a clown and make you laugh at egg transfer.... see previous link


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Mrsg-welcome, im in Ewell not far from you   were currently trying to arrange a meet so your welcome to come  

Bendy-Good girl going on the bike, need to get mine out of the garage and blow the cob webs off   and sorry you have fallen out with d/p...  me thinks there is something in the air   

Nibbles- blimey what a nightmare  bloody workmen need to be shot  

Hi to kate,cheesy,jules,beaker and everyone else
Will speak to you after my scan 
Wildcat-How did you get on
Cecilie-How was your holiday?? hope it was nice!!! seeing Beth on sat


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Have/are any of you considering egg sharing at Woking?  My first response was NO WAY - would be hard to think of little half MrsG's running around if we dont manage it ourselves, BUT also very worried about how on earth we are going to magic up the money for all this, especially if we have to go through multiple cycles.  Maybe I'm being unrealistic not to consider egg sharing.  All my eggs for me Versus More cycles if needed.

Any advice?

MrsG xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We are just starting out and due to start our first cycle in 9 days we have decided not to egg share at this point but to see how many eggs we get it the first place, even though egg sharing can be cheaper if you agree to egg share and then only get two eggs you have to give one away.  Whereas if you have a full cycle and then freeze your embies that you dont need at this time you can have frozen embrio transfer and this is only about £1K so if you had 1 plus 2 frozens I think it is pretty much the same price as a couple of egg shares.

However lets all hope first time works for us all

fingers crossed
ktx


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ta for that KTx! Currently trying to track down all our previous test results before our consultation.  NHS consultant claims to have sent my whole file but Woking only has a few results   heads are gonna roll if they have gone missing! Putting on my stroppy face and writing letters to all involved to try to find the rest of my results....nuthins ever easy is it?!! x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Emma - I'm going to PM you  
Beaker - I know, this pregnancy lark is over in a flash - I'm enjoying it too much for it to go this fast  
Mrs G - welcome to the thread. Ref. egg share - I'm too old so wasn't allowed...
Hi to everyone else  

Cecilie


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Welcome MrsG
I can't egg share (see prev history) so its not an option for us. Good luck though with whatever you decide.

 Nibbles - you seem to be having the same sort of day as me.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

hopefully cecline the 16th august will be here before you know it as that is the date of my testing date, so heres to a   for me and a   for you on the 16th.

KTx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ah - KT, 16th August is an auspicious day


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Welcome MrsG cant add more that what the other lovely ladies have but you'll find great support here and I waited 8 months to go and see them private aswell, but obviously worth the wait for me  

Ktx - wow 16th August, it will be round before you know it, trust me, the treatment because of all the different stages and milestones make it go quicker      

Emma & Wildcat  - hope you are getting on well at the clinic    

Cecile - how times fly's, you'll have bubba in your arms before you know it  

Nibbles - sorry your having a complete nightmare today honey    hope it improves  

Jules - E/C Friday   Good luck honey, let us know how it goes    

Beaker - hope the old   shows her ugly head soon  

Bendy - hope you sorted it out with d/p    

Gill - hope you are enjoying your day off  

Hows it going Jay Jay   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Well just got back scan was fine start stimms tomorrow womb lining nice and thin 3.5 mm start stimms tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats great Emma   

Bendy.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

excellent Emma - I wish I could start the next stage today!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great News Emma, did they tell you what the ideal ranges are for your lining? Obviously you are perfect but being nosey and interested to know these things so whens it me I dont sound so stupid.....

Hope everyones day is getting better

KTX


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

This thread just went all weird on me!
Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks guys

Met a lovely lady in there she had her woking baby with her 10mths old he was one of triplets the other 2 died they were all born at 21 weeks the little boy survived lovely big blue eyes and smiling
she had her daughter before at woking fell pg 1st time again now is trying f/e/t should of asked her about the website 

They like the lining to be under 5mm Kate...my fsh level was 9.5 and they want it to be under 10 so was lucky


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

KTx - anything under 5mm is fine.

I just got back to work after meeting a damp specialist - we have to take the whole wall down, replace the rotted wood and build the wall up again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-   so sorry honey not the best time to be having ivf is it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

well done fab news      

Ktx - I believe in an ideal world they like it under 5mm but are ok up to 8mm, I believe, mine was 3.1mm. My FSH was 6.5 which they said was very good

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Definatly going to go with what mr r says now....reckon she was there at the same time as me for a reason 

Thanks Cheesy, speak to you tomorrow xx[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 16:59Anyone heard from wildcat, i noticed she hasnt posted :-

Wildcat-Hope everything was ok at the clinic as havent heard anything yet 

Right im off to acup see ya later ladies

Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

ooohhhh how exciting ....... loads happening for us all at the moment


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How terrible that she lost two little bubas.... that has certainly changed how I feel about 2 embies going back... will need to have a re-think!

A few weeks ago so many of us were waiting to start and have appointments and now, nearly all of us are well on the way to be Mummies!  It is really exciting.

Did we decided when we were meeting?

Bendy.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello  
I'm having 2 put back because of my age, history . .. that was Mr R's recommendation
and even then my percentages were pretty low   but trying to remain  
Bendy you're so young   I think you should think about what Mr R says.
Well done Emma with your scan    ~ next stage tomorrow ~ Let us know what that's like!
Great piccy, my dp would go nuts if I did that!  
Beaker no sign of my af either    I thnk Woking still want to see you even if no af. 
Ktx Good luck with the d/r 
 to MrsG95 It sounds like you're doing all the right things, have you given up caffeine? My dp SA wasn't good 6 months ago and my hospital consultant recommended ICSI to woking, but the woking SA was very good and they said there's no reason why we can't conceive naturally!  Doh!    He takes lots of vits now and I'm sure its lots to do with it.    
Nibbles sorry to hear about your poo day here's some  

I had my 1st acupucture today it was fab, she's such a nice lady   and she said I responded really well  
Hello to all you other lovely ladies and some   for you too
Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha dance coming your way                good luck  

Bendy-I know not long now till you'll be jabbing, no one has said anything more about it   think Beaker was suggesting cafe rouge in Guildford, i was happy meeting at 7.30 that gives me time to do my jabs and get ready etc etc  

Havent heard from Wildcat hope everything was ok at the clinic


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Guildford sounds good to me.  

I have been wondering about Wildcat too, hope it was all ok   

Im cross about the wind.  I have been tenderly growing my flowers in my beautiful hanging baskets in the back garden.  They were looking so good and i moved them to the front and the wind has nearly killed them    I have manged to save ...only just, and they are back in the back garden.  I was so looking forward to showing those puppies off.....they are so much better than all the others LOL

Sometimes I talk such  rubbish  
Bendybird.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ladies and thanks for the welcome

Emma good look with your first down reg and first IVF!! Exciting times. Not trying to patronise, but don't worry too much about thry dreaded down reg symptoms, I never had any. Not one. Amazing I know. Lots of women claim to have almost a full blown menopause, hopefully you'll be symtpom free as well.

I can't remember who mentioned the results for Woking, but obviously it is a reason for the long waits at the moment. I did notice yesterday that the HFEA have produced this years results. They are down on last year, although still excellent. Logically, its probably because women (like myself) who have had several failed attempts, and are obviously more difficult cases are moving to that clinic and therefore dragging the success rates down. It only to be expected. success breeds success I suppose.

i'm looking forward to going there, although I notice that alot of what you guys are saying about dosages and proceedure sounds the same as Hammersmith so I'm wondering whats so different to make such a difference in results.....

Good luck to everyone on a cycle, it seems like there are alot of you. I'll just have to be patient, although I'm glad my body is being forced to rest.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendy, ahhhh thats good having hanging baskets im poop at gardening   you dont talk rubbish you make me   in a good way though  we all just have to set a date...COME ON BEAKER WHERE ARE YOO!!!  

Sho-I start stims tomorrow, i have had bad s/e mood swings, hot flushes,slight headaches


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

you ladies are chatting so so much i just cant keep up at the minute. nice to hear your all doing well with the tx. 

nibbles sorry to hear bout your damp. sound like a nightmare. my ec is planned for monday too so we might be there together.

emma, i thought you were blond too   . tis funny we thought that. nice to see a picture of you and df. glad your lining and everything was ok. what time were you at woking today? i had my scan at 9.00. they were running dead late today.

jay jay and cheesy so glad things are going well for you both.

cecile, hi i cant believe how quick its gone for you either. its so nice to hear what a wonderful pg your having. have you finished work yet? i think i came to your work the other day. i saw beth do you work at the same place as her?

bendy you keep making me   with your work stories i wish i had more time to post.

hi to everyone else sorry i havent got to know alot of you ive just been so busy lately. is anyone else due for ec next week?

take care Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG - I haven't been on here yet today as I've had a busy day, and dh took me to the cinema tonight!! (we went to see Hard Candy) and I get here to find 6 new pages of messages!  It's taken forever to catch up    

It's so lovely though that you all missed me  I tried to get on messenger too - but it seems to be down! argh.

Beaker - You will get your AF, I was 5 days late and Emma was 3-4 days too, she will come.  The clinic told me to call them the day before the baseline scan if you don't have it by then only. But it seems pretty normal (the nurse told me this today also). I did myself an A/F dance in the end and she came the next day - so here is one for you, but I advise you do one for you too!  

          

Hi Bendy,  sorry you had a fight with dh, I'm sure you will kiss n makeup tonight. Where did you go for your acupuncture - I found a lovely lady in Woking, near the clinic - I will post more on this in a bit.

Jules - Clown therapy - LOL, I hate clowns, the only thing I would find amusing is if I coudl throw things at them! - it's funny you mentioned this on here as the acupuncture lady mentioned this today also!!!!

Hi Mrs G95 - welcome to the board - tell us your dates!  I have considered egg sharing, but for me I can't do this right now. I know they are only little cells, but for me those cells are a baby with my DNA and until I have one of my own, I don't think I could bear the thought that someone else has my child - very selfish I know, but right now that is how I feel. I might donate at a later date though as I really do feel for those women out there who need the eggs or sperm.

Nibbles - I'm so sorry to hear of your fridge troubles - I really hope you have insurance, I would SUE the damn specilist (when you have time of course) - I dont know anything about horses as such, (although I grew up riding them) I'm available if you need someone to just hang around for a vet. I'm an animal lover and I will do anything to help one that is not 100% healthy. Just private msg me if you need me - really. I totally mean it, private message me. 

Emma, great news on your scan - my news below!  We start the Menopur tomorrow!

Hi Ktx, Alisha and Sho28, jay jay and anyone else who hasn't written in the last 24 hours!

As for me - the Scan went really well. They said my lining was 2.5mm and it had to be under 5mm, so I was pleased about that. I will be taking 225ml of menopur from tomorrow.  I also went for acupuncture today at the Crofton House Clinic in Woking. I saw a lady called Beth who is lovely. She made me feel very relaxed and it didn't hurt a bit!  I will be going back again in a week when I have my next scan.

A good day for me today!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all

am making up for my absence with two in one day. 

wildcat i saw beth too. i thought she was lovely. she was ever so sweet and worried bout hurting me with the needles. i dont ussualy see her i go to dr johnson normally. he is great too but beth helped me out while he was on hols. glad to hear your scan went well. i may have seen you today. what time were you at woking?

em who do you see for acup?

Lucy 

Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lucy - I was there at 11.10am, there were a few ladies there but I didn't see anyone wearing an orange FF bracelet - I of course forgot mine! DOH!  But I'm hard to miss, as you can see from my pic I have bright red hair! 

What time were you there?

Bendy - your poor flowers, I hope they are OK.  Our shed door blew off (again) we have a new shed arriving next week, just in time I say!  You don't talk rubbish at all - it always makes me smile - and as researh says humour is GOOD for people having IVF - so BRING IT ON GIRL! make us laugh as much as you want


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Good luck for monday   hope this time your get your bfp honey!!   i was in there at 2.40 so i wouldnt of seen you anyway   im seeing a lady in Ewell but as of sat i will be seeing beth as mine cant see me early for e/t 

Wildcat-Well done for the scan


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Interesting reading on research done around one or two embryos at transfer time:

http://www.eshre.com/emc.asp?pageId=780

The research is called: First study to show IVF single embryo transfer is just as successful as double transfer in older women  and safer

This post contains an unconfirrmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Hopre your all well!!

Anyone watch bb last night?? how funny was Nikki "what ever tickles there pickle"   

Keep Nikki in....think i want Lisa to stay too as she is very arguementitive 

My friend is going in to labour hoping she has her baby soon as it is her birthday tomorrow and that would be the best pressie ever!
Speak to you all later 
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

mornin - just a quicky as working from home to avoid the traffic first thing (bloomin roadworks).
I think AF is about to start - had the usual hot sweats last night so guess she is almost here.

Re the meet - I can't do wednesday next week now  I can do Thursday though if anyone else is free?

must dash - will pop back later
Deb


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Charnish, welcome  

Luc, we must have been at the Nuffield at the same time yesterday! My scan was 8.50 but I didn't get in until close to 9.30. Waiting room was full of people, which one was you? I'm blonde and was dressed for work and as such carried a HUGE bag, you can't have missed me  

Wildcat - thanks sweetie offer much appreciated  

It hurt like hell to do the injection last night, my tummy is bruised all over and it's hard to find a good spot...still hopefully only 3 more to go now.... 

I have all of next week off, sooooooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Charlotte

There is a bit of  waiting list at woking unfortunately but its worth phoning to find out. I can't help you with info about FET though I'm afraid. Good luck whatever you decide.

Deb


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlotte I forgot to tell you that they do do natural FET at Woking but they prefer to do medicated cycles as they are easier to control. At least that's what they told me when I was considering FET (I´have the info at hom somewhere, can try and dig it out tonight).


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

wildcat i think your right i couldnt have missed you. i was there at 9 for my scan then back there at 11.30 cos i had to see mr c but i  didnt c u. i dont have a bracelet thingy should get one really.

charlotte welcome to the thread. woking nuffield do do natural i had that last time with my frosties. their statistics for natural are lower than medicated something like 29% natural and 37% medicated. check with the clinic though cos that is from memory which is very poor. the clinic seemed happy to do natural as its what i wanted but theri advice is medicated as the stats are better. feel free to stick around to chat on this thread the girls here are fab.

hi to everyone else. 

em and wildcat good luck with your stims today. 

take care lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc, were you sitting on the sofa and a nurse came out to say that Mr C was running late? If that was you I sat next to you in the chair to your left


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nibbles,

i think i did c u, were you wearing a white shirt with a pattern or something or maybe that was your skirt colour. i remeber the big bag. i was sitting with dh wearing all brown brown skirt and top thingy, ive got brownish blondish long hair and was carrying my wokign carrier bag .

Lucy [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 10:05nibbles,

no i dont think that was me. im not sure but i dont think a nurse said that to me whilst sitting on a sofa. i think i know the lady you mean was she really talll with long hair. im v short by the way that might help. i think i was sitting opposite you on the sofas. not next to you.

Lucy[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 10:07just to check are we talking bout by the stairs not in the actual waiting room?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oh I'm all confused now! I was in the waiting room from 8.40 to abt 9.30 and outside treatment rooms after that. I was wearing black skirt and black shoes, white top and carried HUGE black bag 
There were so many people there...I can't remember... [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 10:12So anyway, I would love to meet up with everyone but cannot do Wednesday as that's ET day - can we not do Thursday or Friday instead?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry for confusing you, i think i am just as confused too  . it was v busy yesterday. we should wear  ff bands then we wuld be ok. i do think i did c u though. anyway we might c each other on monday if all goes well.

Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

There were a few of there yesterday! I was there for 11.10am, but I was in and out for the can pretty quick, then a short wait, then in to see Leah for the meeting about the Menopur drugs, so I didn't spent a lot of time in the waiting room.  If you saw me you'd remember though!  Lucy - we were probably there at the same time, but I guess I missed you as I was in and out so fast. They seem to be really are good there - all the NHS appontments I had in the past with the previous pregnancy scans I was left waiting for hours!

Emma, good luck with your stimms later - 

Charlotte - I think someone said yersterday the waiting list is about 9 months now. I had to wait about 8 months for mine, but I'm guessing that after the stats were released last month more women are going to go there from this area as they are 2nd best in the country. Best thing to do is to call them. You can also get your GP to refer you anyway. It can't hurt to get on the list.

Beaker - I can do Thursday next week, I don't know how many people had said they could come, perhaps we need a separate thread on the meeting places board for this one? 

Nibbles - I hate it when the injections hurt - I have had a couple like that, but mostly it's ok now. When do you starts stimms? I have it in my head you are the same timeline as me and emma?  I mean it about the vet thing, it's really no trouble.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Wildcat, I'm almost finished stimming - going in for EC on Monday  

Thursday is good for me, what about everyone else?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow what a lot of posts already today, getting more and more excited by the day now only a week tomorrow until I start jabbing.....

Good Luck Emma with Stimms today and I believe there are couple more of you too starting to stimm today but kind of lost the plot reading all of those post, so good luck to all.

Here's keeping fingers crossed for Nibbles for egg collection on monday.

Bendy have you got your start date yet?

Hi to everyone else, Lucy, cheesy, wildcat, jules JayJay, beaker, charnich Mrs G, and anyone else I have missed or forgotton

Have a good day all

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats right Nibbles - it's hard to keep up with who is doing what and when! I remember Emma's as we are on the same dates!

My friend just sent me this joke, made me laugh so I'm passing it on - we should all try and laugh every day!

*Why females should avoid a girls night out after they are married...*

The other night I was invited out for a night with "the girls". I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, "I promise!" Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easy.

Around 3 a.m., a bit worse for wear, I headed for home.

Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hall started up and cuckooed 3 times. Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times.I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him.

Even when totally smashed...3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals 12 cuckoos = MIDNIGHT!

The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, and I told him "Midnight". He didn't seem concerned at all. Whew! Got away with that one! Then he said, "We need a new cuckoo clock."

When I asked him why. He said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said, "Oh blast.", cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another 3 times, giggled, Cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

helloooooooo where is everyone

I'm soooooo bored, system is down at work, I've been here since 8am and very fidgety now  

I want it to be MONDAY NEXT WEEK


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Charlotte

The HFEA site has all the stats - it's a good site to read as they govern all the clinics to ensure they are up to standard:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey ladies you can   for England  


Next thurs is good for me can we make it 7.45-8pm as i have to do my jabs and it will probably take me 2 hours to mix the drugs   

Wildcat-Good luck to you too im bricking it  
Kate-How are you honey not long now for you  
Charlotte-Welcome to the thread, it may be worth asking Woking if you can go on the Cancellation list 
Nibbles-Lovely pic....cant see your face though  
Luc-Are you getting nervous, i have a feeling your going to do it this time  
Beaker-Hope a/f turns up soon for you 

Where is Cheesy??


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

better now Emma? [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 12:13Hmmmm actually didn't come out very well....I'll find another piccie![br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 12:14no that's just too self obsessed 

I'm changing back to the first one!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

If we meet at 8pm, I will be doing my jabs there as 8pm is my time !  I don't mind that though, we went to the cinema last night and I ended up doing the bureselin jab in the car! I've also done one at a rock gig (in the medical tent thing) so I'm getting good at doing them away from home


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles put the other one back I missed it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-I DIDNT SEE IT CHANGE IT BACK


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all 

nibbles i missed the other one too. that one is nice though but as em says cant see your face. but i can see enuf to know i did see you yesterday. 

em, im not nervous really dont feel very positive this time, so thanks for your postive vibes your so sweet. 

you girls are so good at doing your injections at the same time every day. im not that strict bout it this cycle. although i was last cycle. i try to take mine bout 7ish. but dont stress if i dont get in till 9pm just take it then. 

how are you going with the milk emma are you still managing the litre a day?

Lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

see this is what happens when you're not online [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 12:49OK OK but they're all wedding pics though:




























waving goodbye to anonymity...DH as well   

[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 12:52OMG they're HUGE!!! Sorry about that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles they are lovely


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

they are lovely. i love the one with the vail (sp) over your face. you look like such a beautiful bride. cant see dh on my computer though the pic is too big


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Nibbles you look stunning!!!!  

Love the black and white pic very elegant


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

was just being   can see your dh after all just had to pull the pic across


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Haha   Lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Though you'd like to see what I look like when I'm not in a white dress and a veil as well 

(again I apologise for the size of the picture - how do you make them smaller?)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles very clever idea, I tried to show Emma my two german Shepherds the other day but couldnt as didnt know how to attach a file that size


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nibbles, i was def sitting opposite you yesterday out by the stairs. i was on the sofa with dh you were on a chair at the top of stairs waiting to go in for a scan


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

there you go! We might see each other on Monday then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

How exciting...when we meet we will all know each other at the clinic 

Going in a min girls got to see a client be back on around 4ish when im home.

See you later and keep the chatting to a min will you please    

Nibbles-You still look lovely


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies, how are we all?

Nibbles - nice to put a face to a name, as Emma's says a very glam black and white wedding photo, lovely   Loadsa luck for EC Monday    

Wildcat - glad everything went well with the scan, nice and thin   Good luck with the menopur  

Beaker - any sign of the old   yet   

Charlotte - welcome on board, a great clinic and fab ladies here  

KTX - One week tomorrow honey and you'll be a pro Junkie  

Jay Jay - where are you? All ok?  

Hello to Luc, long time no speak, hope alls well  

Hi to Jules and Gill and anybody else I have forgotten... the Woking ladies are GROWING         

Lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm here! Thought everyone else was gone..

System still down, I've been here since 8am doing f*** all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I cant do a piccy!!

BB.x[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 15:54Well, i can change it but when i click change profile at the bottom it does nothing.

Thats a shame 

You lot can 
Bendybird.xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

no don't change yours Bendy, I love your piccy! And I love the phrase underneath


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, maybe i'll keep it!xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

BENDY- How are you. i love your pic makes me   but would be nice to see what you look like 

Are you coming next thurs

Nibbles-Not long till home time


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I will check my diary!! Sure it will be ok!
Im ok thanks, tomorrow is friday at long last!! How are you? Did you start stims today?
Bendy[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 16:19LOL now i have no pic! Im having a few issues here LOL[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 16:22LOL i did it LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh bendy your lovely  not what i imagined thought you would be Dark 

Check your diary !!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Next thuraday is good for me!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice photo Bendy  

love 
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I got shy! LOL

I couldnt put the one i wanted on here, it wouldnt let me and i looked a bit rough in that other one! 

Looking forward to thurs are we all goin?

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

put the photo back bendy I missed it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i think so, cheesy cant as she car shares  

Bendy-Put the other pic on the one you didnt want too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy- I missed it too - put it into a posting like nibbles did if you dont want to change your piccy on the side! I wantto see what you look like


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-She looks lovely..so young like a little sister LOL Sorry bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I cant do it ....see  i work with children not computers!!  I wil have another go

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go Bendy  

Get d/p to help when he gets in, surely he will know


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How do we add pics to this post? 

Like nibbles

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know  oh i think i do just had a look.

You know when you write a post, at the tope of the smiley face  there is a square button with pic in it hit that button and see if it works [fly]SOMEBODY HELP!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:10thought i had done it but obviously not


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:11i cant do it either!lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay!!! well done Bendy!! you know who you remind me of!! in that pic anyway the girl that was in Holyoaks and bad girls Daniella brent....and thats not an insult!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

your right emma she does too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh im bloody famous!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Where did you get the cat pic from it does make me laugh  its soooo cute 

 yeah do you know the one i mean


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i think i do. 
Im not sure where i got the pic from?  Its in my documents for some strange reason!

You can get birthday cards with him on to LOL


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry guys got to go just had a call from the hospital I can go and pick Dad up, Wow, didnt think he was coming out till Monday/Tuesday he has just said quick come now before they change there mind !!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Everyone on here is cute! wow - all these gorgeous ladies, we will be having lots of cute babies!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Can they grow watermelons without the seeds in? I just cut mine up and it has no black seeds..do you think its because its a sainsburys best of one ? I didnt get a regular one and it was more monies ... Or is that a really Stupid question LOL[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:21Thats great news KTx !!

bendy.X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate  fantastic news!!! [fly]GET BETTER KATE'S DAD!!![/fly]

Not sure about the watermelon bendy (how odd) i wonder if its....  cant think of the word sorry


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I feel i need to write that i do have A levels and im half way through my degree........that was such a dum question! LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol its was a bit..i still cant think of that word though...you know when you take an item and take a sample from that item and grow into one of those items   sorry


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - have you started the stims already!! lol I think I know what you mean, but i'm having trouble with the word too. I want to say organic but I know thats not it lol[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:35Genetically Modified


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lets just forget about it LOL im wishing i hadnt posted that now !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Or maybe it's just a bad one?    I bought some tescos' finest raspberries the other day and I had to take them back as they were gone off - they were still 2 days before the display date too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol

Nope im starting to get it ready about 15 mins before i should inject as its going to take me ages   and d/f isnt here and i know i will end up getting flustered and start   i have no patientce at the mo and i cant bloody spell 

Bendy-I Hate that and they bloody cost enough..its like cherries you buy some and 9 out of 10 there rotten...and when i go to the fruit and veg shop on a sat, they do loose cherries im there all bloody morning trying too...wait for it!!! CHERRY PICK!!!    thats true it wasnt a joke!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma take your time - don't forget they gave you instructions for mixing, so if you can't remember it all, sit down and read it first, and read it again as you go. You will be fine!

I can't wait to do mine! I'm almost looking forward to going   - I'm most of the way there anyway


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You have to mix the drugs?  OMG i thought they would come pre mixed.  I have had a headache since acupuncture....how odd.  Did you get your drugs from the clinic or shop  around?

Emma you make me laugh!

Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah you have to mix it!!   3 little glass bottles of powder 1 bottle of water then syringe the water up and put it in the 1st bottle then suck it all up and 2 the same with the 3rd

then inject 

Why do i make you laugh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow you ladies write fast. I swear it has taken me 10 hours to read everything since my last post which I believe was on page 12!!!!!

Emma I'm sorry, I must have got you confused. i noticed you were trying ICSi for the first time, and I think I got that mixed up with Kate on down regging for the first time. Ooops. I've probably got it wrong now as well. Good luck with your stimming. Are you mixing your drugs? i hope that isn't standard practice at Woking or I'll never get pregnant and might as well throw my 5 grand down the toilet!! I was bearly able to cope with the injections full stop at hammersmith, I've got no hope of mixing......getting stressed for no reason.

Wildcat I know what you mean about looking forward to getting going. I feel frustrated that I'm not doing anything about getting pregnant at the mo. I have to wait til Nov to see Mr Riddle, and my husband is in Germant til the end of July, so I can't even try naturally. Very frustrating. Having said that, I do think my system needs a break from it all. When do you start?

I'm knackered today. I have been soing a course in tiling all week and it really is taking its toll. Especially on my **** for some reason which is very sore in an over excercised kind of a way. Hopefully not only will I be a master tiler, I will have a nice firm **** to go with it!![br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:54just noticed that Bendy is equally as horrified as me about mixing drugs. Hodw do they expect you to do that when you're hormonal!!! A man must have invented it.

Bendy I dont know how Wokingworks, but I got my drugs from a company called Serono when I was at Hammersmith. I could have bought them there as well but it would have been really expensive. [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 17:57can I just ask, is 2/3 day transfer the standard form at Woking, or do they like to go to blastocyst?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You just do....your funny sometimes.in a good way not   funny!

The mixing sounds confusing!  

I'm going out tonight- haven't been out for ages!  I'm off pubbing and clubbing-cant drink tho so hope i wont get bored!  Shoes are going to kill my feet as no alcohol to numb the pain! Should really stay in and do some assignments    My friends and me  are all turning 25........how depressing.....we're getting old  
What are you lsdies upto this evening?
B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Have a lovely evening !!!!

Im covering my grey hairs   try being 32 years old !!!!  


Sho-the drugs cost £450 for the menapur and pregnl and they cost £450!!! mixing is the standard at woking and no pens all syringes which are less painful. think 2/3 days is standard we didnt discuss blasts


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ok one more thing. I go for my implications on the 28th.  My day 21 will be 8th July.  Will i get to start on the 8th or do i need to call them to see if i can?  If that makes sense.

b.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You start on the 8th honey, they will give you your tx plan and drugs at the meeting 

Got to go as gotta go and do some mixing   have a lovely evening


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And you.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - is your hubby in germany for the football or for work? Mine goes there too - Munich, he was thre the week before last but I'm pleased it's only usually for a day or two at a time. I've already started - I'm on the stimms bit now - tonight is my first one!

I'm about to start Mixing, I'm keeping a blog which will have details and even a pic (the family want to know what I'm up to) so you will be able to read more about it on there once I've posted later, It sounds really confusing, but in reality it's not. 

I'm off to start Mixing, I take mine at 8pm.  Back later
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

He's there for work Wildcat. we are both in the Army although I am leaving in September. I'm winding down, what we rufty tufty soldiers call "resttlement". also I organised it so I wouldn't be there because we thought I might be doing a frozen cycle at Hammersmith, but my consultant decided he hated me, so that was the end of that  you have to laugh.

Good luck with your first jab. I find that this is the exciting bit. Waiting for people to tell you how many follicles you have and how well you are doing. It's great,although not as good as egg collection or transfer day which is nail biting stuff. IVF should become one of those high adrenalin, high danger sports like luge at the winter olympics, it really gets your blood pumping.

I'm so intrigued by you guys. I'm interested to see how you do it at Woking, it sounds so strange to me, because I've been doing it another way, and I can't help butget excited that because it is different it will work for us this time. I'm trying really hard not to et carried away, after all, having failed 3 times already, the odds are against us.

I hope the little prick isn't too bad for you tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies 

It was horrible my 1st stimms jab i nearly fainted as i was getting so stressed out as the mix kept going back into the bottle and i thought im running out of time and what if i cant do it ive messed my cycle up   and when i finished i went all dizzy,started crying and d/f got home after and was cuddling me   funny now but horrible at the time  

Sho-Im sure you will get on better at woking, ring them and get them to put you on cancelations list 

In what way are we doing it differently??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Emma, i know how you feel. I've not had the stress of mixing my drugs, but I do have a funny story. My first cycle, my husband started giving methe jabs, and then had to go away for a week so I had to do it myself. When he came back, I was more comfortable with it so just carried on doing myself, but it took me ages. I hovered the needle over my leg going one, two, three..... try again. One two three...... this time, one two three......  We're talking ten attempts before I could get the bloody needle in, and then pushing it slowly, slowly, slowly. Nightmare. Anyway, as i said I'm in the Army, and we had a parade in Lichfield. I took my injections at 7 am and at the time, I was really neurotic about doing it ON TIME!!! So we get to Lichfield and its 6:45. we have to have breakfast...7:00. Some idiot wants to give us all a briefing 7:10 and now they are talking about driving upt to the changing room and settlingin and all the time we're waiting for some prat of a sergeant to get his fat **** out and finish his breakfast. Well the temperature is rising, the desperation is creeping in and there is no ladies toilet anywhere!! So finaly I give in and shout to anyone who'll listen.."I need a toilet NOW!!!" Its a mans world and they all recognise a woman on the brink and show me to a mens toilet in the sergeants mess where I now have to administer my injection, which as you now know takes anywhere from 20 mins to an hour. Realising that I cannot possibly take that long, I plunge the needle in and ram the plunger home. Pleased as punch with myself, i stuff the used needle into my pocket and saunter out of the building. i find everybody, all 30 men (I'm the only female) sitting on the coach waiting for yours truly. Everyone thinks I've had a poo and my husband says I was 10 mins. Not as fast as I thought.   

I know how little things can seem absolutely enormous when you're doing this lot.

The differences so far are that you girls take your drugs at night, I took mine in the morn. I never mixed anything, I used buserilin which was just a matter of drawing up and injecting. you guys seem a lot less stressed as well which is a good thing. 

I bet tomorrows injection will be better Emma xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Liked your story  

We have bureslin to d/r and they tell us to do it at night (dont know why) 
Then the stimms drugs which was my 1st tonight is menapur which you have to mix, i was fine with the bureslin as easy but this one i was getting so frustrated as the pressure in the syringe kept pushing it all out  

Wow your brave being in the army, were you in iraq?? or cant you say??  

Going out in a min to go with d/f in his car got to get another glass of milk before i go


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm lucky enough not to have been to Iraq. We are muicians so e do all the public relations stuff, not too bad. I have been to Bosnia and Uzbekistan though. It doesn't matter if I'm not allowed to say, I'm leaving, what they gonna do, sack me!

Enjoy your milk and your day out xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

evening all!
Bendy - did you ring woking and tell them when you got your period as I did and had to ask them to have my treatment plan ready for my implications meeting.. Might be worth checking!

Sho -  at the poo theory!

Emma  Deep breaths hun - it will get better!

Hope everyone else is ok today.

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker and sho

Im back!!! 

just a quick spin around the block!! 

Are you both still ok for next thurs 7.45 or 8pm??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh whats happening then? When I was scanning through I noticed you all talking timings for something.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where meeting next thurs at cafe rouge in Guildford not sure of def time but around 7.45/8pm your welcome to come as your one of us now!!! 

Off to watch bb, maybe back on later

Have a nice evening d/f has gone to get me a toffee crisp and bring me my milk while i watch bb in bed  

TAKE CARE
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OK so its Thursday 29th at the Cafe Rouge in Guildford (map at http://www.caferouge.co.uk/locationshowstore.asp?storeid=75) at 7.45-8pm

Who is coming?

Beaker
Emma
Wildcat

Bendy?
Sho?

Let me know and I'll update this post (and book a table tomorrow)


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

em sorry you had such a horrid time with the stimms. i know how you feel i cant do it without gettting loads of air in it which is why dh does it for me. im sure with practice you will get better at it. as long as you get all the air out the needle before you inject it doesnt matter anyway. have a nice time watching bb and drinking your milk.

im finding the milk thing absolutely fine, i thought it would be hard but its not at all. i might even miss it when i stop   . 

sho, your story made me   i used to be strict about timing but cos dh does mine was even more difficult trying to find a place to hide for the two of us. now i dont worry so much bout doing it on time makes my life easier. and i have learnt to give it to myself if i need to but i am the same as you i have to pluck up the courage and by the time i have im dripping with sweat all v stressful. 

blimey what we girls go thru. why cant we just   like everyone else.

Lucy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow meeting up I don't know. I live in Reading so its a bit of a way for an evening out. Is it ok if I ponder on it tho
is evening and let you know tomorrow?

Luc I notice in your small print you've mentioned nk cells. I'm really interested in this. i suggested to my last consultant that I might want to be tested for those or at least discuss the issue and he said basically there was no such thing and certainly nk cells weren't anything to do with impantation. This was prior to the big heave ho. I noticed that Woking do a test, but what do they do if they discover you have a problem with nk cells? Have they changed the way you will be treated?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi sho, 

i was tested by by mr ******* at the miscariage clinic because i was worried bout implantation as we had great embies but no pg. he said i have a high count which is responsibile for m/c but low activity responsible for implantation probs. so basically i havent got an implantation problem so the nk cells are not stoping me get pg. but if i did get pg i would have a high chance of m/c. he suggested steroid and heparin incase i do get pg to stop m/c. i spoke to woking about it. they say the evidence is just not there to support nk cells. basically they dont believe they have a role in fertility probs. they advised me that i should not take the steroids etc and its likely my failure have been down to bad luck. im going to follow their advice for now. i just hope theyre right. 

i knew when i went for the test nk cells were v contraversail. the argc (top clinic in the country) believe in and treat people for nk cells. they focus heavily on treating immune probs and do have the best result so who knows. 

basically mr ******* says that nk cells can either attck the embryo and prevent it implanting or they can attack it later casuing a miscarriage. this is a link to his site. its got alot of info bout nk cells on it. 

www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk 

take care lucy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for that Luc. 

My last consultant said he investigated the whole nk cell issue with Dr Rai Singh who is meant to be the big authority on such issues, and that the evidence was that nk had nothing to do with anything, in fact you can't get pregnant without them. i don't know. Like you I have great embryos. We've had nothing but 8 cell grade 1/2 put back and no pregnancy which given my age and the condition of my utuerus is unexpected. I feel there is something subtle going wrong for us. that's why I'm interested in the nk issue. I've had a blood test as well for rhesus antibodies. Because I'm o neg, and my husband is O pos, i discussed with my GP the possibility that I may have been pregnant before and had miscarried without my knowledge, and that now I've got wnitbodies that might be preventing me getting pregnant again. He said is might be possible and we did a simple blood test. I think the theory is just me grasping at straws but my Gp is great and knows that I just want to feel like I'm doing something so gave me the test. I'm sure he doesn't think its possible, but there we are...

thanks for answering that though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - My first jab was horrible too    I had the exact same problem - the liquid kept getting sucked back into the bottle, it seems hard to do it weith just 2 hands, I was terrified of dropping the bottle as each one is £15 and what would I do if I broke one. I even had trouble breaking the cap off the little water bottle thing as I was sure I was going to spill it.  In the end I handed the needle and bottle over to dh who sorted it out.  The injection also hurt more than the bureselin. I think the needle is a little thicker so it certainly stung more.  I hope it will be better tomorrow.

I'm a little worried about the meeting next week as I take mine at 8pm, I really don't like injecting myself so I might have to get one of you ladies to come to the loo with me and stick it in! (I'm such a wimp with needles!!), but you can add me to the list as a yes Beaker. 

Sho - it would be lovely to meet you, but if Reading is a little too far then that is understandable if you can't come along.  Where abouts in Reading are you? I used to live in Wokingham so Reading was a place I went to quite often.  I know what you mean about one, two, three - it's not nice having to hurt yourself!!  At least you did it though even with 30 men waiting on the coach! LOL

I hope Bendy is having a good night out.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho, 

no probs. i know exactly how you feel. im the same i just cant accept that there  isnt a reason why it isnt working. mr c told me he was v suprised it didnt work for us for the same reasons as you, age and the fact i have no probs and weve overcome our male factor with icsi. he does think its just luck though. but i cant help think theres more to it than that. i was tested for some other immune things aswell but they came back negative. its such a mine field isnt it i just never know what to do for the best. maybe we are both grasping at straws, hopefully time will show us that and we just have to patient. 

i kept asking mr ******* if i could have miscarried without knowing too i think its so hard to accept that with those great embies there is not a reason why we dont get bfp's. im so desperate to see a positive pg test and am starting to belive i may never. i have decided this time as soon as i have had the pregynl am gonna pg test cos it will come back positive with the hcg, just so i can see those two lines  .  

its nice to hear your gp is helpful i think the not knowing why or when is the hardest thing bout IF. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im just popping on to say night

Beaker-Yes im coming, Luc are you coming too 

Wildcat- i didnt find that it stung more just getting the stuff in the needle  but when i did the d/r drug that stung  

Girls they only gave me and wildcat 3 boxs of menupour so only 5 days i think and paid for the kit £450 which came with pregnyl too!! that doesnt sound right does it 

Sho-Ahhh would of been nice to see you


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

good night from me too

emma, no i dont think i will be able to this time. ive got so much studying to do deadline for my first draft of thesis is next sun so i think thurs ill prob be going   trying to get it done. hopefully if theres another meet up though i'll be able to come as if i meet my deadline will have this out the way by mid july. cant wait.

sorry cant help with the drugs thing as im paying as i go im on 300iu (4 powders)a day and paying £115 for a two day supply. 

take care lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh It would of been nice to see you honey  maybe when we all have baby bumps we will meet again!!

Night night ladies sleep tight, mind the bugs dont bite  

Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls wow you chatted some what last night,

I am afriad I wont be able to make next Thursday, as I work Thursday nights, but have a good time and tell me all when next friday --- my first jabbing day OMG!!!.

Well Friday is here again, where is this year going

Have a good day all

Kx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jesus you can chat   , mind you I can talk when I am on line  

Emma,        sorry honey, that happended to me, told ya       only cause I remember my own frustrations and worrying aswell I was running out of time   I was a pro by the third time, you'll be fine  

Kate - great your dad is home, wishing him a safe and speedy recovery    

Sho - the bathroom and poo story made me laugh  

Hello to Beaker, Nibbles, Luc, Jay Jay (where are you?) Wildcat, Gill, Bendybird and all you other super laides

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies - it's quiet on here for once! I'm going to go away and do some work, but I bet if I'm away more than 2 hours there will be 6 pages to come back to!

Hope everyone has a good friday - it's the weekend!!! yaaay.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

wanna a laugh, someone put back an empty bottle of milk in the fridge at work and I sent a mail out saying

"who ever uses the last of the milk I am sure your colleagues would appreciate it being replaced and preferably not an empty bottle put back in the fridge and left"

It was the CEO   

Tin pot indian company so I aint fussed [br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 11:02where is everyone today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sad news for us Im afraid AF arrived yesterday day 8 of my 2ww and is in full force today so its a   for us I am gutted my head aches from sobbing and I had to drag my **** out of bed to shower and eat but I just wanna hide away and lick my wounds.

No doubt I will bounce back and find the strength to meet my lovely little frosties 

To add insult to injury I have to carry on with the pessaries and test on the 28th anyway "shall I pass the salt"

I am so so so sad!!! I was sure this was our turn

Sorry to trash your happy chat with my poor me tale
Gill


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah Gill I am so sorry honey, I really am

  do whatever feels right for you atm, whatever, you do it 

Hopefully your frosties will be the special ones awaiting    

I am so sorry, gutted for you  

take care
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

hmmm I managed to delete one of my earlier posts, blonde moment again  

Anyway, I met the lovely Lucy in the pharmacy this morning and was so surprised I forgot to introduce myself  

Luc - I'm Helena and it was very nice to meet you! Fingers crossed for next week and that you can go ahead as planned  

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill  ^cuddle^ I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill

I'm so so sorry to hear your news   Spend some quality time with hubby this weekend and allow yourself time to deal with this.  
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I am really sorry hunny, take care and have a weekend of pampering from your other half and I hope you feel more positive next week.  

Sorry for asking did you have 1 or 2 put back?

Try and have a good weekend

Ktx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gill,

Im so sorry sending you a  . thinking bout you.

take care of yourself

Lucy [br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 12:16hi all,

nibbles (Helena) (are you swedish?) hope you didnt mind me saying hi today, wasnt sure whether to or not. tis a bit funny chatting there. did they do your blood test in the end? sorry i kind of rushed off but wanted to get off straight away as i was worried bout my pregynl being out of the fridge. ive only just got home, well bout half an hour ago, so my pregnyl was out the fridge that whole time which is over the hour. do you think it will be ok? it was really nice to meet you though.

hope everyone else is ok

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-   liked that with the milk..i take it the ceo is a man  

Gill-  so sorry honey..you and d/h take care of yourselves ( im so upset sorry im having a   day AGAIN)

luc-How are you im sure the pregnyl will be fine  
Nibbles- how are you??
Kate-Wow, Only a week to go now  

Hi to wildcat,beaker,Bendy,Jay,sho and anyone else im sorry if i have missed you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

When did we last hear from JJ is she ok


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Lucy - no I thought it was really great that you came up and said hi, that was kind of the whole idea behind posting the piccies yesterday 
I don't think it matters if Pregnyl is out of the fridge for a bit, I remember back in January I got stuck in traffic on the way home so took ages and it was still ok to use 
Got my blood sorted - then rushed off (like you wanted to get home quickly) but stopped dead in reception as blood was pouring down my arm and dripping on the floor! Had to go back in and get a new plaster 

I am Swedish yes...was it really obvious 

Everyone - I'd love to come next Thursday, was it 7.45 at Cafe Rouge in Guildford?
[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 12:56An update on my recent issues:

Mr Whirlpool sorted my fridge out this morning, the computer inside it was knackered and had to be replaced to the tone of £200 - the damn thing is only 2.5 years old 

The builder came round yesterday afternoon and said in order to fix the problem (ie replace all the damaged wood) we need to take down the wall between the ensuite and the second bedroom, most of the floor and also the hallway ceiling downstairs. He made me stand halfway up the stairs and look at the ceiling from there and you can clearly see that it dips on the left hand side 

Oooooh it's going to be such an expensive year, this.....................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Nibbles yes thats right care rouger guildford 7.45-8pm cant wait!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi 

em, got on fine thanks my ec might me moved to tues, theyre gonna let me know after blood test results this afternoon. how are you hun? sorry your feeling   today. are you working from home?

nibbles,   cant believe you had blood dripping down your arm. has that happened before? you poor thing. i think if that was me i would have thrown up in reception. i have a real problem with my own blood. i never bleed after blood tests thank god. i have a frined who is swedish and your accents are the same thats why i asked. not at all obvious though v subtle in fact.

kt, i think the last time i read a post from j j she was v tired all the time so hopefully shes just too tired to post. 

take care lucy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words girls, the tears come and go in waves   no mascara for me today!!!

Little bit of advice for any 1st timers keep it hush hush as much as poss, telling mates is the pits, they dont know what to say, you dont want them to say anything and doing it in an email or text is just so impersonal, next time only family and my 2 best mates will know about our tx

Bless my darling Dad hes a bit old school and wants to know details but doesnt like to pry and I told him earlier that its a no no and he sobbed like a baby, I have never seen or heard mt pops cry even with awful crap that happened over the years, just goes to show you what a tough job being a parent is huh!!!

Thanks again girls!!
Gill xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Im ok just feeling poop and soooo stressed out  im fine though  sorry your e/t was moved but it will happen soon i promise  

Gill-Take some time out on getting yourselves strong again


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill sorry to hear you haven't got lucky this time. I agree with you on the whole telling your friends issue. i wish I hadn't as well. People never react in the way you want them to and whatever they say its wrong anyway.
Having been through it many times, I can tell you that each day gets a bit easier to cope with. You won't feel as horrible as this for very long. look after yourself love

Sho


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Gill, I'm so so sorry     it made me cry reading your sad post look after yourself and although right this moment you feel as if you will never be able to stop crying as each day goes by it will get a bit easier and you WILL smile again.  

I'm sorry I've been missing girls nothing is wrong other than I'm sooooo tired and haven't been feeling very great at all I have since found out i'm anemic so that will explain the tiredness and the dizzeness, I'm going to give this wonderful site a little break for a while and although I will miss you all and the chats I feel as if it is time for me to move on, in a way it seems as if I'm being selfish only using this site when I needed it through text but that's not the case at all I was spending what should have been my family time on the computer my husband never complained but I feel I need to be cuddling up to him at nights and my 2 little boys and my dear dog Millie who hasn't got long left to live.

I feel sad writing this as although I don't know any of you, you have all been a tower of strength and I want to thank each and everyone of you, I also hope that all your dreams come true you truly deserve them. I will pop on every now and then just to see how you are all doing.

With Lots of Love to you all


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61265.new.html#new


----------

